# Reverse Ring Macros



## Bynx (Mar 24, 2012)

After getting a reverse ring for my Nikon and a few step down rings I tried a few macro shots by reversing my 28-300 lens.

Dental floss coming out of the container.






Small sewing needle sitting on a quarter.





Eye of Ben Franklin from a hundred dollar bill.





A grain of sugar.


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2012)

A couple of months late, but thanks for uploading this. I'm actually doing some research on these reverse rings and one of my lenses is a 28-300... So it's good to see what I could do if get them. 
Cool pics, BTW!


----------

